# TIRES???



## dbdesigns (Apr 1, 2011)

have ITP Mud lite tires. I love how they dig in







but I do not like how they handle even a little speed







. I’m looking for any suggestions you guys have for tires that you like.







Thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i love my maxis zilla's. i have a set of 28" skinny/wide and a set of 30" skinny/wide.


----------



## brunoforce (Jun 20, 2011)

i have swamp lites on my 08 bruteforce ,,love them they really dig in


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive had the mud lites and thought they handled great mudding or at speed. Do u have to much air in them? Because they will be terrible if that is so. Now I run ITP 589s. They are great even better in the mud then the mud lites IMO, and are just fine at speed.


----------

